# New Indian Navy Nuclear Sub



## Czech_pivo (11 Jan 2018)

Ouch - talk about having a totally bad day....

http://www.businessinsider.com/india-navy-new-3-billion-nuclear-missile-sub-damaged-by-open-hatch-2018-1


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jan 2018)

Interesting on that link is a 3D printed AUV, about 20" long


----------



## Czech_pivo (11 Jan 2018)

Are the two pics in the link to 2 totally different subs?


----------



## Ping Monkey (11 Jan 2018)

Czech_pivo said:
			
		

> Are the two pics in the link to 2 totally different subs?




Yes.  
The top-most submarine is INS Arihant (_the afflicted submarine_).
The submarine pictured later in the article is INS Chakra.


A far better article regarding their SSN/SSBN development is:  http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/17450/indias-first-ballistic-missile-sub-sidelined-for-nearly-a-year-following-mishap


----------

